# Nickel's Pony Cut



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Nickel got his top-knot and neck trimmed like a pony mane... Pics aren't the best; it was late and the lighting was bad.:aetsch:


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's a few more...


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Last but not least....:angel:


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

How fun!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Always love a nice silver poodle.  He has an exquisite face.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Nickel's color is so pretty. Great pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

He is wonderful! There's a poodle at the dog park who is trimmed just like a lion. He is quite a sight.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks! We think he's a cutie-patootie ourselves.:angel2:


----------

